# Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??



## 8800 GT (20. März 2010)

*Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

So, ich glaube so langsam muss ich mich mal als kaufsüchtig outen. Ich überlege nämlich, mein kürzlich erworbenes Motiv 5 wieder zu verkaufen, und mir dafür ein Bose Companion 5 zuzulegen. Der Grund: Ich habe mir gestern die Bose Companion 2 gekauft, als lautsprecher für meinen TV. Und nun bin ich vom Klang der kleinen Boxen richtig süchtig. Trotz der nur 5cm großen Membran hat Bose ein Wunder geschaffen. So einen detailreichen, kraftvollen und Raumfüllenden Klang hätte ich niemals erwartet. Nur der Tiefbass, durch die geringe Größe bedingt, fehlt etwas. Ich bin echt erstaunt, wie Bose es schafft, solch kleine Lautsprecher so groß und Erwachsen darstehen zu lassen. Das Problem mit dem Tiefbass wäre ja beim Companion 5 nicht das Problem, da hier ja ein 8,5 kg schweres Acusticmass Modul dabei wäre.
Bitte, keine voreingenommenen Ratschläge, wie von wegen, die kleinen Lautspecher vom Companion 5 können ja gar nicht gut klingen, weil.....
Ich bitte hiermit um Ratschlaäe oder auch um erklärungen, wie Bose das hinbekommt.

PS: Wegen dem Surroundsound muss ich das Motiv 5 nicht behalten, in SPielen merkte ich das kaum und Filme schaue ich selten. Also meistens häre ich Musik!
Eine Lautsprecher und Verstärker Kombi kommt auch nicht in Frage, habe es mir gut überlegt


----------



## nfsgame (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Ich bleibe dabei: Du bist mit Regalboxen + Verstärker besser beraten. Du wirst dich Wundern wie die Bose noch zu steigern sind  .


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Du bist mit Regalboxen + Verstärker besser beraten. Du wirst dich Wundern wie die Bose noch zu steigern sind  .


Das glaub ich dir schon, aber ich habe keinen Bock, 200€ für nen Verstärker auszugeben. Also, bitte keine Regalboxen


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Da tauschst du einen Esel gegen ein Schaaf, lass es, beide klingen mäßig und Bose ist einfach nur Mist. Für das Gleiche Geld kriegt man bei wietem bessere Boxen. Und man muss keine 200 € für nen Amp ausgeben, ein gebrauchter und die Klipsch RB 81 und dich haut es um.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> und Bose ist einfach nur Mist. Für das Gleiche


oh ja, genau auf soetwas habe ich gewartet
Ich hätte die frage woanderst stellen sollen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Da tauschst du einen Esel gegen ein Schaaf, lass es, beide klingen mäßig und Bose ist einfach nur Mist. Für das Gleiche Geld kriegt man bei wietem bessere Boxen. Und man muss keine 200 € für nen Amp ausgeben, ein gebrauchter und die Klipsch RB 81 und dich haut es um.




da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu, sorry aber Bose geht ja mal gar nicht, klar die teile sind vl nicht schlecht aber vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis einfach besch*** 

lies dir das mal durch, ist zwar auf englisch aber man muss nicht viel lesen um festzustellen das die systeme hoffnungslos überteuert sind

intellexual net · m k i v


----------



## Feuerreiter (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Entweder du lässt dir helfen, oder eben nicht.
Kauf doch das Bose und werde (kurzzeitig) glücklich.

Das Bose kostet ca. 400€, dafür bekommst du: Regalboxen o. Standboxen (á la Magnat Monitor Supreme 2000) und einen gebrauchten Amp. So ein System behälst du schon mal ein paar Jahre, das Bose wechselst du wahrscheinlich in 1 Jahr wieder aus, so wie jetzt dein Teufel  .

Gebrauchte Amps bekommst du hier, gut & günstig. 
Und verweisen tu' ich gern auf diesen Thread, da interessierst du dich noch sehr für Standboxen.

Wieso kaufst du es dir nicht einfach, wenn du eh agressiv darauf reagierst, wenn dir jemand die Wahrheit sagt?


----------



## rebel4life (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Wozu Bose? Von Teufel bekommst du den Ramsch für einen Bruchteil.

Einen Verstärker bekommst du für nen Hunderter, dazu schicke KEFs oder andere Regalboxen (KEF hat halt recht kleine) und gut. 

Ich versteh den Drang zu "kleiner, kleiner" nicht, denn Membranefläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, da kann man 10000 Patente haben und es kann auch ne Neuentwicklung aus Ameeeerrrrikkaaaaaaaa sein, aber das nützt nichts - die Physik lässt sich nicht überlisten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Spricht doch deutlich dafür, dass Ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine dastehe. Und Bose ist eben ein Klangverzerrter Mist, welche geschätzte 50 % teurer ist als ein gleichwertiges Stück Technik. Und Bose verkauft auch nicht viel, immerhin muss man ja schon MM und Saturn bestechen, damit ja die kleinen Würfel zu sehen sind...

Und wenn du es nicht verstehst, dann kauf dir nochmal den Badewannen"sound" aus Amerika (Made In China) mit 7 cm Membran und 3 x 7,5 cm Gehäuse inklusive dem Klasse Subwoofer mit satten 20 cm Membran. Und hör, wie die kleinen Scheißerchen sich anstrengen müssen...


----------



## coffeinfreak (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Bose

*b*uy 
*o*ther
*s*ound
*e*quipment


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Entweder du lässt dir helfen, oder eben nicht.
> Kauf doch das Bose und werde (kurzzeitig) glücklich.
> 
> Das Bose kostet ca. 400€, dafür bekommst du: Regalboxen o. Standboxen (á la Magnat Monitor Supreme 2000) und einen gebrauchten Amp. So ein System behälst du schon mal ein paar Jahre, das Bose wechselst du wahrscheinlich in 1 Jahr wieder aus, so wie jetzt dein Teufel  .
> ...


Was war an meiner Aussage agressiv? Vllt musst Du dir mal überlegen, was agressiv ist
Bose, klangverzerrter Mist? Wenn Ihr meint......

Aber bevor ich mir hier noch mehr Feinde mache, weil ich nicht auch Bose einfach ******* finde, empfielt mir bitte 2 Kompaktboxen bis 400€.
Danke


----------



## rebel4life (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Haben wir doch schon.

Ohne Eigenarbeit geht nunmal nichts. Du musst Probehören.

Tipp:
Bei Bose die Propaganda CD rausnehmen und eigene einlegen, dann das Kinn runterfallen lassen und schnell wieder mit dem Teil in den Laden...


----------



## querinkin (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Nubert - nuBox 311 Kompaktlautsprecher

Dann hast du noch ca. 120 Euro für einen Verstärker übrig. Keine Ahnung welcher da empfehlenswert ist. Da kann dir vielleicht jemand anderes weiterhelfen.


----------



## 8800 GT (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



querinkin schrieb:


> Nubert - nuBox 311 Kompaktlautsprecher
> 
> Dann hast du noch ca. 120 Euro für einen Verstärker übrig. Keine Ahnung welcher da empfehlenswert ist. Da kann dir vielleicht jemand anderes weiterhelfen.


Verstärker hab ich schon, fehlen nur noch die Boxen. Nachdem mir die nubox 381 jetzt schon öfter empfohlen wurden werde ich mir diese bestellen....


PS: ich habe keine Bose CD eingelegt, ich hätte garkeinen Grund dazu. im Wohnzimmer haben wir eine schöne Anlage von Denon, ich habe ein 2.0 Sys von Yamaha und nur im Auto bzw. am PC haben wir Bose Boxen. Hätte also keinen Grund, mich genau auf diese Marke fest zusetzen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Im Car-Bereich ist Bose zwar auch teuer, aber das P/L-Verhältnis ist da schon um einiges besser als im Home-HiFi-Bereich.
Auch wenn dir das Bose-System jetz gefallen mag. Mit einem homogenen HiFi-Klang hat das einfach nichts zu tun. Vielleicht bist du von älteren Systemen auch einfach zu sehr an Badewannen-Klang gewöhnt, so dass dir das Bose-System besser vorkommt als ein homogen spielendes Kompaktlautsprecher-Paar. Die kommen einem im ersten Moment dann erstmal etwas dünn vor wenn man vorher immer nur Subwoofer-Bass gewohnt war.
Aber so klingt die Musik nunmal nicht original. Und wenn es dir darauf ankommt, die Musik so originalgetreu wie möglich wiederzugeben kommst du einfach um eine Verstärker-Kompakt(Stand)Lautsprecher-Kombi nicht herum. Alles andere ist für Musik einfach nur Mist und rausgeworfenes Geld.
Ich würde dir raten zu den Nuboxen zu greifen, damit hast du schon einen gehobenen Mittelklasse-Klang mit dem du erstmal eine ganze Weile zufrieden sein kannst. Mehr geht natürlich immer, das nötige Kleingeld vorausgesetzt.


----------



## 8800 GT (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

So, die Teufel habe ich soeben für 380€ inkl. Kabeln verkloppt. Ein bisserl trauer ich ihm schon nach, aber was solls. Die Nubis werden Anfang nächsten monats gekauft, dann habe ich das komplette Geld für das Motiv 5 bekommen. Einen Verstärker schenkt mir mein Cousin dazu(etwa 4 Jahre alt, von Sony).
Wenn ich mir das so recht überlege, dürften die NuBox 381 nicht wirklich schlechter sein im Bassbereich als das Motiv 5, da ein Lautsprecher schon fast so groß ist wie der Bass des Teufel Systems.


----------



## The_Freak (21. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

also an den subwoofer vom motiv 5 werden sie nicht so schnell rankommen in Bezug auf Tiefbass 
Bedenke das der Teufel sub über das doppelte an Bruttovolumen hat!
Dafür hast du aber guten Ton, die spielen in ganz anderen Klassen als Teufel und Bose.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Heimkino-Set Theater 1: Klassiker mit neuer Technik von Lautsprecher Teufel
Kann man mit dem auch gut Musik hören?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

oder damit?
quadral Quintas 500 5.0 System Kirsche Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Das Teufel Theater1 ist schon ein ganz anständiges System mit dem man auch halbwegs gut Musik hören kann, allerdings sind die Sat-Lautsprecher bei dem System immernoch etwas klein geraten. Aber es ist schon deutlich besser als die ganzen PC-Systeme.
Das JBL kann man vergessen, ich find das ziemlich grausam, sowohl vom Klang als auch der Verarbeitung, beides wirkt ziemlich billig.
Das Quadral Quintas 500 System ist mMn das Beste der drei genannten. Man bekommt ordentliche Standlautsprecher zum Musik-hören, hat ausreichend große Surround- und Center-Lautsprecher und es fehlt nurnoch ein Subwoofer den man z.B. hier recht günstig dazu bekommt. Man kann sich aber natürlich auch nach Geschmack einen anderen Subwoofer dazu kaufen.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Aber die NuBox 381 Lautsprecher klingen ein gutes Stück besser als das teufel oder das Quadrad System?


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

KOmmt drauf an, besser als Teufel und Bose in jedem Fall, aber es geht wie so oft im Leben um den persönlichen Geschmack. Wobei Ich das Quadralsystem bevorzugen würde... aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann die Klipsch RB 81. Männerbox.


----------



## 8800 GT (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> KOmmt drauf an, besser als Teufel und Bose in jedem Fall, aber es geht wie so oft im Leben um den persönlichen Geschmack. Wobei Ich das Quadralsystem bevorzugen würde... aber wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann die Klipsch RB 81. Männerbox.


Also du denkst, dass die Quadral Boxen besser(für Musik)klingen als die nubert?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Ich glaube er meinte nicht, dass die besser klingen als die Nubert. Aber besser als die Teufel/Bose Boxen in dem Preissegment.

Hier ist meine Kombo für 166€+DHL  bei Ebay ersteigert. 

Ich hab mir bei Ebay nen Pioneer A 335 für 70€ und Pioneer  Standlautsprecher für 96€ ersteigert. 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..puh das Teil ist ganz schön schwer..^^ ..mein armer Rücken..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. das ist nicht bei mir zuhause..^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



8800 GT schrieb:


> Also du denkst, dass die Quadral Boxen besser(für Musik)klingen als die nubert?



"Besser" klingen ist Geschmacksfrage, der eine mag mehr Bass, der andere einen zarten Mitteltonbereich. Ob nun die Nuberts oder die Quadral "besser" sind... weiß ich nicht.

@Kai: Wieviel wiegt denn der kleine Pioneer?? (Klein war ernst gemeint)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

knapp 7KG, für mich wird das Ding mehr als ausreichend sein.  da ich nie voll aufrdehen werde. Das Teil ist aber leider so Groß wie mein HTPC-Case (siehe mein Blog) etwas kleiner wäre schöner gewesen, aber naja man kann nicht alles haben..


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Pioneer find ich richtiger Elektroschrott, da wärste mit nem Denon PMA oder Marantz Pm besser gefahren.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Toller Beitrag. 

Ich werd die Boxen am WE testen und sehen wie sie mir im Vergleich zu den Edifier S530 gefallen. 

Für den Kurs wird man sicher nicht meckern können.


----------



## nfsgame (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Naja man sollte es nicht verallgeimeinern oder anders ausgedrückt alles weitergeben was man im Hifi-Forum ließt . Pioneer hat mal recht gute Verstärker gebaut, vorallem welche die etwas halten. Die einzigen die mir einfallen wo die etwas ins Mett gegriffen haben ist der kleinere aus der Serie mit dem per Welle übersetzten Lautstärkerreglern (Name entfallen ).


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Das baut mich auf..^^  Ich bin auch froh, dass er einen Phonoeingang hat. Allein deswegen hat es sich fr mich schon gelohnt umzusteigen. Ich werde die beiden System einmal gegen einander antereten lassen und dann überlege ich mir, welches ich behalte. Aber ich denke, es wird auf den Verstärker+LS rauslaufen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Naja man sollte es nicht verallgeimeinern oder anders ausgedrückt alles weitergeben was man im Hifi-Forum ließt . Pioneer hat mal recht gute Verstärker gebaut, vorallem welche die etwas halten. Die einzigen die mir einfallen wo die etwas ins Mett gegriffen haben ist der kleinere aus der Serie mit dem per Welle übersetzten Lautstärkerreglern (Name entfallen ).



Jetzt fängst du aber an, zu mutmaßen. Ich les nicht wirklich was im Hififorum, besonders wenn man da mit Heimkino erst ab 5000000000000 € Lautsprechern in verbindung gebracht wird.

Und Pionner baut bis auf die Susanoserie nur Bockmist, bei Amps schlimm bei Lautsprechern absolut unter aller Würde. Kann man froh sein, dass Amps nicht viel zum Klang beitragen, aber selbst 70 € sind zu viel für nen Pioneer.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Was denkst du denn wird mich erwarten, wenn ich den Verstärker+Boxen in Betrieb nehme? Denkst du das die schlechter als mein jetziges Edifier S530 sind?  Ich hoffe nicht.  Naja.. ich werd's ja sehen. Falls nicht bekomm ich die Dinger sicher schnell wieder los.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Von den Pioneer-Lautsprechern hätte ich ja, wie ich dir auch schon gesagt habe, eher abstand genommen, aber das muss man einfach mal ausprobieren wie gut die sind.
Aber was den Amp angeht kann ich Devil nicht zustimmen, Pioneer hat da vor allem in den 90ern ziemlich gute Geräte gebaut, da brauchst du dir keine großen Sorgen machen.




> Und Pionner baut bis auf die Susanoserie nur Bockmist



Auf keinen Fall...wie z.B. die Pioneer DJM-Mixer zeigen, die in sogut wie jedem größerem Club absoluter Standard sind, wie der Technics  SL-1210...


----------



## alex1028 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Wie wahre es mit einem onkyo 7.1 System das besser wie Bose ist und nicht mehr als 1300 kostet und thx zertifiziert ist 
hts 9100 thx
dieses Ding ist echt der hamma habe noch das alte aber ich wurde es immer wieder kaufen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



> Von den Pioneer-Lautsprechern hätte ich ja, wie ich dir auch schon gesagt habe, eher abstand genommen,


Da hatte ich ja schon das Gebot bestätigt. Ich konnte nicht warten..^^ Vl kommen die Dinger heute an, sie müssen ja nur mindestens so gut wie das S530 klingen, da wäre ich schon zufrieden.


----------



## nfsgame (26. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Einigen wir uns darauf das Klang nachwievor subjektiv ist ? Solange es ihm gefällt ist es doch inordnung .


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (26. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

In der aktuellen "Hifi Test" Ausgabe wurden mehrere Receiver getestet, und dort hat ein Pioneer sogar mit 1,1 Abgeschnitten und besonders wurde der gute Klang hervorgehoben. 

Ich bin noch nicht ganz drin in dem Thema, aber es scheint auch gute Produkte seitens Pioneer zu geben.  



> Solange es ihm gefällt ist es doch inordnung .


Ich hoffe, die Boxen sind heute da (oder spätestens morgen), dann kann ich was dazu sagen.


----------



## rebel4life (26. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Im Hifi Forum spricht man nur in vereinzelten Threads von extrem teuren Anlagen, im DIY Bereich ist es hingegen vollkommen ok, da können Chassis schon etwas kosten, aber das ist normal.

Klang ist immer subjektiv, man kann ihn nicht objektiv beschreiben, deswegen fallen Zeitschriften und Tests da so gut wie weg.

Ein Verstärker soll auch nich klingen, er soll nur verstärken, klingt er, dann ist er so konstruiert oder er ist kaputt bzw. die Arbeitspunkteinstellung stimm nicht. Pauschal zu sagen, dass so gut wie alle Verstärker von einem Hersteller nichts taugen, würde ich daher nicht.

Selbst wenn ich nen rel. schlechten Verstärker für nen Fünfer kauf, dann kann das durchaus Sinn machen, denn ich kann ja sofern ein ordentlicher Trafo drinnen ist den gut für nen Selbstbauverstärker oder ähnliches hernehmen.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Hey, ich hätte noch eine Frage: Ich habe erst die Hälfte des Geldes für mein Motiv 5 bekommen, also 190€. Ich will aber unbedingt wieder gescheit Musik hören. Das restliche Geld kommt erst am 15. April. Wäre es möglich, auch erst mal eine Nubox am Verstärker zu betreiben?


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Geht schon, Mono ist halt doof.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Geht schon, Mono ist halt doof.


besser als selbst singen, wa?
Also dann geht nix kaputt, wenn er(der Verstärker) nur an eine Box ein Signal ausgeben kann?


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Nope, bei NF nicht. Bei HF wirkt ein offener Anschluss wie ein Kurzschluss, hast du bei Musik aber nicht.


----------



## 8800 GT (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Nope, bei NF nicht. Bei HF wirkt ein offener Anschluss wie ein Kurzschluss, hast du bei Musik aber nicht.


Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste was HF und NF ist?
Danke


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Niederfrequenz ist eine technische Bezeichnung für Frequenzen  im Bereich der hörbaren Schallwellen, d. h. der Frequenzen von 20 bis 20.000 Hz.

Hochfrequenz: Häufig wird in der Elektrotechnik der Frequenzbereich von 3 MHz bis ca. 300 GHz als Hochfrequenz bezeichnet.


----------



## psyphly (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Hochfrequenz: Häufig wird in der Elektrotechnik der Frequenzbereich von 3 MHz bis ca. 300 GHz als Hochfrequenz bezeichnet.



wie hören sich denn 300Ghz an?


----------



## rebel4life (29. März 2010)

*AW: Teufel motiv 5 weg-dafür BOSE Companion 5??*

Nach Inpotenz, ne hört man nicht mehr. 

Deswegen ja, Audio -> NF.


----------

